# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  ... شــجــرة صبــار ...

## رورو قمر

السلام عليـــــــــــــــــــكم


اليوم جايبة لكم صور اخذتها من رحلتي في المغرب من مدينة مراكش من جبل فيها 
  و هذه الصور لشجرة الصبار اللي يجي منها بذر الصبار  



شكله كلام مو مفهوم    :: 



نشوف الصور و نفهم  




هذه الشجرة الصفراء منها يطيح البذر و تصير الشجيرة الغصيرة اللي تحت 

شكل الصبار اللي نعرفه 

1





2





3





4

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر 


تسلم إيدك يا رورو على الصور والمعلومة 

بجد أنا أول مرة أعرف إن الصبار ليه شجر

بجد ما شاء الله عليكي .. هايلة يا رورو

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

تسلم أيدك يا رورو.. :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

انا أول مرة أعرف إني الصبار له شجر
تسلم إيدك يا رورو قمر  :f: 
في تاني ولا ما فيش

----------


## oo7

سبحان الله
دى حاجة ولا كانت على الخاطر
شجر صبار 
بجد معلومة رائعة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

رورو قمر:
اليوم جايبة لكم صور اخذتها من رحلتي في المغرب من مدينة مراكش من جبل فيها 
و هذه الصور لشجرة الصبار اللي يجي منها بذر الصبار 



شكله كلام مو مفهوم  :: 



نشوف الصور و نفهم 




هذه الشجرة الصفراء منها يطيح البذر و تصير الشجيرة الغصيرة اللي تحت 

شكل الصبار اللي نعرفه 

1





*جمال الشربينى:* 
*عزيزتى رورو*
*هذه ليست بشجرة صبار هى نابته من الصبار نفسه كفرع نهايته زهور الصبار والمحتوية على حبوب اللقاح ولو سافرت إلى المغرب مرة أخرى بعد شهر أو شهرين لن تجدى هذا الفرع لأنه موسمى ويظل لفترة قصيرة ثم يذبل هذا الفرع ويموت والصورة أعلاه لنبات الصبار المزروع فى أحواض فى تراس (فراندة) شقتى بالمهندسين*






*جمال الشربينى:*
*صورة مقربة لفرع زهرة الصبار المليئة بحبوب اللقاح*




*جمال الشربينى:*
*ولاحظى هنا اللون الأخضر لفرع زهرة الصبار ولوكانت شجرة لكان لونها مائل للون البنى*

4



*جمال الشربينى:*
عزيزتى رورو هاكى معلومات عن نباتات الصبار Cactus Plants

*صبار*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*



?
*الصبار*
_Opuntia sp._ growing south of Saltillo, Coahuila, northeast Mexico 



*التصنيف العلمي*مملكة:النباتالشعبة:نباتات مزهرةالصف:ثنائيات الفلقةالرتبة:Caryophyllalesالفصيلة:*Cactaceae*
Juss.

*الصبار Cactus* ، نبات صحراوي (وليس شجرة الصبار) يضرب به المثل في تحمل العطش والجفاف الذي قد يمتد بالصحاري لسنوات طويلة. ويثمر بعضه ثمار مثل التين الشوكي. وتنمو زهور لبعض أنواعه.
تعيش بعض أنواع الطيور الصحراوية في الصبار وتعتبرهُ ملجأ آمن من أعدائها. وتنمو بعض أنواع الصبار لتصل إلى أرتفاعات كبيرة.







زهرة الصبار هذه تعيش لمدة تقل عن24 ساعه فقط

----------


## رورو قمر

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر 
> 
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا رورو على الصور والمعلومة 
> 
> ...



اخي الغالي ايمن
ما تصدق مدى فرحتي بوجودك معي هنا 
الف الشكر لك ولتواجدك المنير

----------


## رورو قمر

> تسلم أيدك يا رورو..


ربي يخليك و يوفقك

----------


## رورو قمر

> انا أول مرة أعرف إني الصبار له شجر
> تسلم إيدك يا رورو قمر 
> في تاني ولا ما فيش


في طبعا يا باشا ^_*

منووووووور اخوي

----------


## رورو قمر

> سبحان الله
> دى حاجة ولا كانت على الخاطر
> شجر صبار 
> بجد معلومة رائعة


تواجدك الاروع 
منووووووور المكان

----------


## رورو قمر

> رورو قمر:
> اليوم جايبة لكم صور اخذتها من رحلتي في المغرب من مدينة مراكش من جبل فيها 
> و هذه الصور لشجرة الصبار اللي يجي منها بذر الصبار 
> 
> 
> 
> شكله كلام مو مفهوم 
> 
> 
> ...



اهلا بالغالي...

كلامك مقنع

بس اللي انا شفته انها مش خارجه من نفس الصبار 
هيا جزع خارج من الارض بجوار الصبار
و في مناطق بتكون الشجرة لوحدها فيها من دون الصابر اللي تحت

اللي قلت عنه انت صحيح 
عندنا في جنينة بيتنا في صبار كثييييييييييييييييييييييير انواع و انواع 
هواية بابا جمع الصبار 
و فيه من النوع اللي انت جبت صورته
زي ما قلت بيطلع منه فرع في موسم اللي هوا هذه الموسم و بعد كذا يطيح
بيكون رفيع مش زي اللي في صوري متين

مشكوووووووووووور الف الشكر 
كلامك هيخليني ارجع و افتش مظبوط عن الموضوع ده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اهلا بالغالي...
> 
> كلامك مقنع
> 
> بس اللي انا شفته انها مش خارجه من نفس الصبار 
> هيا جزع خارج من الارض بجوار الصبار
> و في مناطق بتكون الشجرة لوحدها فيها من دون الصابر اللي تحت
> 
> اللي قلت عنه انت صحيح 
> ...


*عزيزتى  رورو* 
*سلامى للوالد العزيز والمشترك معى فى هواية جمع نبات الصبار*
*ولكن للأسف  ماما عيشه لا تشاركنى فى حب نباتات  الصبار*
*مفيش داعى لرجوعك للمغرب مره أخرى للتأكد*
*العلم هو الفيصل*
*الصبار نبات  Plant وليس شجرة Tree*
*وبس خلاص*

*وللعلم واحدة من اخواتى البنات ( 5 بنات) أسمها راويه فهل هو أسمك أيضا ؟ و لكن أسم الدلع  الخاص بك هو "رورو" ؟*

----------


## رورو قمر

> *عزيزتى  رورو* 
> *سلامى للوالد العزيز والمشترك معى فى هواية جمع نبات الصبار*
> *ولكن للأسف  ماما عيشه لا تشاركنى فى حب نباتات  الصبار*
> *مفيش داعى لرجوعك للمغرب مره أخرى للتأكد*
> *العلم هو الفيصل*
> *الصبار نبات  plant وليس شجرة tree*
> *وبس خلاص*
> 
> *وللعلم واحدة من اخواتى البنات ( 5 بنات) أسمها راويه فهل هو أسمك أيضا ؟ و لكن أسم الدلع  الخاص بك هو "رورو" ؟*


ربي يسلمك ياباشا
و يوطولك عمر ماما عيشه
و يخليلك اخواتك 
و يحميكم

ياريت كان اسمي راوية  ^_^
كان سعدت لاني اسمي على اسم اختك 


شكري لك

----------


## jasmine rose

تسلم إيدك يا رورو على المعلومة  :f2:

----------

